# [Fglrxinfo] plus de 3d on dirait ?? [Résolu]

## RickyLoad

Bonjour à tous 

Bon à force de manips , mise à jour de xorg-server , retour à une version antérieure pour cause de drivers ati non compatibles, et sans doute quelques manips "mal venues" dirons nous , je me retrouve avec le fameux !!

```

==> rickyload@Gentoo ~ $ fglrxinfo

Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".

display: :0.0  screen: 0

OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.

OpenGL renderer string: Radeon X300/X550/X1050 Series

OpenGL version string: 1.2 (2.0.6747 (8.40.4))

```

Sachant qu'un

```

==> rickyload@Gentoo ~ $ glxinfo | grep rendering

Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".

direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)

rickyload@Gentoo ~ $

```

suivi d'un 

```

==> Gentoo rickyload # export LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose

Gentoo rickyload # glxinfo

name of display: :0.0

Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".

libGL error: XF86DRIQueryDirectRenderingCapable failed

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.2

server glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating,

    GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, GLX_OML_swap_method,

    GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_hyperpipe,

    GLX_SGIX_swap_barrier, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig

client glx vendor string: ATI

client glx version string: 1.3

client glx extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context,

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_SGI_video_sync, GLX_ARB_multisample,

    GLX_ATI_pixel_format_float, GLX_ATI_render_texture

GLX version: 1.2

GLX extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context,

    GLX_ARB_multisample

OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.

OpenGL renderer string: Radeon X300/X550/X1050 Series

OpenGL version string: 1.2 (2.0.6747 (8.40.4))

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_ARB_multitexture, GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp, GL_ARB_texture_cube_map,

    GL_ARB_texture_env_add, GL_ARB_texture_env_combine,

    GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3, GL_ARB_transpose_matrix, GL_EXT_abgr,

    GL_EXT_blend_color, GL_EXT_blend_minmax, GL_EXT_blend_subtract,

    GL_EXT_texture_env_add, GL_EXT_texture_env_combine,

    GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3, GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x2c 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x2d 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x2e 32 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 Ncon

0x2f 32 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 Ncon

Gentoo rickyload # 

```

Pour info => je ne peux plus réemerger x11-base/xgl

```

CKY_DIR_BIT -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I../include -I../include -I../Xext -I../composite -I../damageext -I../xfixes -I../Xi -I../mi -I../miext/shadow -I../miext/damage -I../render -I../randr -I../fb -O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -MT renderedge.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/renderedge.Tpo -c renderedge.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/renderedge.o

In file included from /usr/include/X11/extensions/renderproto.h:30,

                 from glyphstr.h:29,

                 from picturestr.h:29,

                 from renderedge.h:28,

                 from renderedge.c:29:

/usr/include/X11/extensions/render.h:29: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before 'Glyph'

/usr/include/X11/extensions/render.h:30: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before 'GlyphSet'

/usr/include/X11/extensions/render.h:31: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before 'Picture'

/usr/include/X11/extensions/render.h:32: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before 'PictFormat'

In file included from picturestr.h:29,

                 from renderedge.h:28,

                 from renderedge.c:29:

glyphstr.h:142: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'Glyph'

glyphstr.h:145: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'Glyph'

glyphstr.h:148: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'Glyph'

In file included from renderedge.h:28,

                 from renderedge.c:29:

picturestr.h:533: error: expected ')' before 'pid'

picturestr.h:682: error: expected ')' before 'pid'

picturestr.h:686: error: expected ')' before 'pid'

picturestr.h:691: error: expected ')' before 'pid'

picturestr.h:700: error: expected ')' before 'pid'

picturestr.h:711: error: expected ')' before 'pid'

make[1]: *** [renderedge.lo] Erreur 1

make[1]: *** Attente des tâches non terminées....

mv -f .deps/render.Tpo .deps/render.Plo

make[1]: quittant le répertoire « /var/tmp/portage/x11-base/xgl-0.0.1_pre20070105/work/xgl/render »

make: *** [all-recursive] Erreur 1

 *

 * ERROR: x11-base/xgl-0.0.1_pre20070105 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *          ebuild.sh, line 1684:  Called dyn_compile

 *          ebuild.sh, line 1020:  Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *          ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_compile

 *          ebuild.sh, line 1364:  Called x-modular_src_compile

 *   x-modular.eclass, line  337:  Called x-modular_src_make

 *   x-modular.eclass, line  332:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *      emake || die "emake failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   emake failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-base/xgl-0.0.1_pre20070105/temp/build.log'.

 * This ebuild is from an overlay: '/usr/local/portage/xeffects/trunk/'

 *

Gentoo rickyload # 

```

Merci de m'aider parce que là ..........................Last edited by RickyLoad on Sun Oct 07, 2007 1:59 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

```
eselect opengl set ati
```

En root puis relancer le serveur X

?

----------

## kwenspc

Si fglrxinfo marque que c'est la couche Ati qui est utilisé, au lieu de Mesa c'est donc que la libgl est bien switché vers ati. Donc le problème vient pas de là "a priori".

----------

## RickyLoad

Re 

tout d'abord merci à vous deux d'avoir pris le "fil" de mon prob aussi rapidement !!

```

eselect opengl set ati

En root puis relancer le serveur X 

```

==> nada ! pas de mieux arf

```

Si fglrxinfo marque que c'est la couche Ati qui est utilisé, au lieu de Mesa c'est donc que la libgl est bien switché vers ati. Donc le problème vient pas de là "a priori".

```

j'avais cru voir effectivement que la libgl est bien switchée vers ati,

 j'ai l'impression qu'on va se prendre la tête sur ce truc   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## RickyLoad

Re

Bon j'ai epluché tous les posts que j'ai trouvé ici 

==> https://forums.gentoo.org/search.php?mode=results&sid=e0d9c9115226cd67f79bcb979f82d47a

mouarf a pas trouvé de réponse   :Crying or Very sad: 

Pour info toujours 

```

rickyload@Gentoo ~ $ glxgears

Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".

6780 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1354.787 FPS

6680 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1330.798 FPS

7620 frames in 5.1 seconds = 1502.019 FPS

7320 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1458.138 FPS

7660 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1524.278 FPS

7503 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1489.082 FPS

rickyload@Gentoo ~ $

```

----------

## kwenspc

Mattes voir si y dans le log de Xorg il t'affiche pas une erreur précise.

----------

## RickyLoad

Re

Bon la seule erreur que j'ai ds le log de xorg 

```

(EE) AIGLX error: dlsym for __driCreateNewScreen_20050727 failed (/usr/lib/dri/fglrx_dri.so: undefined symbol: __driCreateNewScreen_20050727)

(EE) AIGLX: reverting to software rendering

```

Sinon j'ai collé mon Xorg.log ici :

==> http://pastebin.ca/726933

et je vous mets mon Xorg.conf

```

# Xorg.conf - RickyLoad - 10 Mai 2007

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.Org Configured"

   Screen      0  "aticonfig-Screen[0]" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

   InputDevice    "USB Mouse" "AlwaysCore"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/encodings"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/default"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/util"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "ddc"

   Load  "vbe"

   Load  "GLcore"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "bitmap"

   Load  "type1"

   Load  "freetype"

   Load  "record"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

   Option       "AllowMouseOpenFail" "true"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

   Option       "CoreKeyboard"

   Option       "XkbRules" "xorg"

   Option       "XkbLayout" "fr"

   Option       "XkbModel" "pc105"

   Option       "XkbOptions" "grp:toggle,grp_led:scroll"

   Option       "XkbVariant" ",winkeys"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "USB Mouse"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option       "SendCoreEvents" "true"

   Option       "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

   Option       "Buttons" "5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Synaptics"

   Driver      "synaptics"

   Option       "Protocol" "event"

   Option       "Device" ""

   Option       "LeftEdge" "1900"

   Option       "RightEdge" "5400"

   Option       "TopEdge" "1900"

   Option       "BottomEdge" "4000"

   Option       "FingerLow" "25"

   Option       "FingerHigh" "30"

   Option       "MaxTapTime" "180"

   Option       "MaxTapMove" "220"

   Option       "VertScrollDelta" "100"

   Option       "MinSpeed" "0.02"

   Option       "MaxSpeed" "0.10"

   Option       "AccelFactor" "0.0010"

   Option       "SHMConfig" "on"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "aticonfig-Monitor[0]"

   Option       "VendorName" "ATI Proprietary Driver"

   Option       "ModelName" "Generic Autodetecting Monitor"

   Option       "DPMS" "true" 

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "aticonfig-Device[0]"

   Driver      "fglrx"

   VendorName  "ATI Technologies Inc"

   BoardName   "RADEON X300/X550 Series Generic"

   BusID "PCI:6:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "aticonfig-Screen[0]"

   Device     "aticonfig-Device[0]"

   Monitor    "aticonfig-Monitor[0]"

   DefaultDepth     24

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

      Modes    "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"      

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

   Mode         0666

EndSection

```

Voilà , si quelqu'un voit un truc, hésitez pas   :Smile: 

----------

## polytan

Les droits sur /dev/dri sont corrects ? bon noyau ?

----------

## Untux

Salut ! Proposition de modifs de ton xorg.conf : (diff -U 3)

```

--- gentoo-RickyLoad.txt   2007-10-05 22:26:31.000000000 +0200

+++ gentoo-RickyLoad2.txt   2007-10-05 22:29:28.000000000 +0200

@@ -33,10 +33,14 @@

    Load  "type1"

    Load  "freetype"

    Load  "record"

+   SubSection "extmod"

+      Option       "omit xfree86-dga"

+   EndSubSection

 EndSection

 

 Section "ServerFlags"

    Option       "AllowMouseOpenFail" "true"

+   Option "AIGLX" "off"

 EndSection

 

 Section "InputDevice"

@@ -93,7 +97,8 @@

    Driver      "fglrx"

    VendorName  "ATI Technologies Inc"

    BoardName   "RADEON X300/X550 Series Generic"

-   BusID "PCI:6:0:0"

+   BusID       "PCI:6:0:0"

+   Option      "UseInternalAGPGART" "no"

 EndSection

 

 Section "Screen"

@@ -112,3 +117,7 @@

 Section "DRI"

    Mode         0666

 EndSection 

+

+Section "Extensions"

+   Option       "Composite" "disable"

+EndSection

```

... J'essaierais le Option "Composite" "disable" en premier.

Good luck :]

----------

## RickyLoad

Re

Bon je viens de modifier mon xorg.conf , comme conseillé par tutux , mais rien de plus   :Sad: 

j'ai toujours 

```

rickyload@Gentoo ~ $ fglrxinfo

Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".

display: :0.0  screen: 0

OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.

OpenGL renderer string: Radeon X300/X550/X1050 Series

OpenGL version string: 1.2 (2.0.6747 (8.40.4))

rickyload@Gentoo ~ $ glxinfo | grep rendering

Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".

direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)

rickyload@Gentoo ~ $ export LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose && glxinfo

name of display: :0.0

Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".

libGL error: XF86DRIQueryDirectRenderingCapable failed

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.2

server glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating,

    GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, GLX_OML_swap_method,

    GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_hyperpipe,

    GLX_SGIX_swap_barrier, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig

client glx vendor string: ATI

client glx version string: 1.3

client glx extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context,

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_SGI_video_sync, GLX_ARB_multisample,

    GLX_ATI_pixel_format_float, GLX_ATI_render_texture

GLX version: 1.2

GLX extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context,

    GLX_ARB_multisample

OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.

OpenGL renderer string: Radeon X300/X550/X1050 Series

OpenGL version string: 1.2 (2.0.6747 (8.40.4))

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_ARB_multitexture, GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp, GL_ARB_texture_cube_map,

    GL_ARB_texture_env_add, GL_ARB_texture_env_combine,

    GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3, GL_ARB_transpose_matrix, GL_EXT_abgr,

    GL_EXT_blend_color, GL_EXT_blend_minmax, GL_EXT_blend_subtract,

    GL_EXT_texture_env_add, GL_EXT_texture_env_combine,

    GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3, GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x2c 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x2d 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x2e 32 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 Ncon

0x2f 32 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 Ncon

rickyload@Gentoo ~ $

```

Par contre polytan me dit 

```

Les droits sur /dev/dri sont corrects ? bon noyau ?

```

Le noyau est tout ce qu'il y a de standart ==> 2.6.22-gentoo-r5

en ce qui concerne les droits de /dev/dri  ?? c'est quoi correct pour toi 

Merci encore a vous tous

----------

## El_Goretto

Euh, on est d'accord, tu parles de xorg tout simple, pas de Xgl, hein?

Parce que tu le mentionnes dans ton 1er post.

--

edit:

 *Quote:*   

> en ce qui concerne les droits de /dev/dri ?? c'est quoi correct pour toi

  je pense qu'il entend ceci (que je viens de corriger, tiens, marrant çà, ça marche un peu mieu déjà chez moi... enfin pas xv)

```
$ ll /dev/dri

total 0

crw-rw---- 1 root video 226, 0 oct  6 10:58 card0
```

----------

## RickyLoad

Bon pour faire simple , je marche avec 

==> ati-drivers + xgl + compiz-fusion

et ce qui me plait pas c'est çà :

```

Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".

direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose) 

```

Ma carte est reconnue , mais a priori pas de direct rendering , pourtant ds le xorg.log l'a l'air bien !!

sinon 

```

$ ll /dev/dri

total 0

crw-rw---- 1 root video 226, 0 oct  6 10:58 card0

```

C'est quoi exactement la commande parce que chez moi il en veut pas ( en user ou en root )

----------

## El_Goretto

 *RickyLoad wrote:*   

> Bon pour faire simple , je marche avec 
> 
> ==> ati-drivers + xgl + compiz-fusion
> 
> et ce qui me plait pas c'est çà :
> ...

 

Bingo!   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## RickyLoad

```

Bingo! :twisted:

```

Je sais pas pourquoi , je vois pas çà comme un encouragement   :Crying or Very sad: 

Bon on va bien voir la suite , des fois que .........

je remets les mains dedans   :Very Happy: 

----------

## YetiBarBar

 *RickyLoad wrote:*   

> Je sais pas pourquoi , je vois pas çà comme un encouragement   

 

Si Xgl tourne, glxinfo te dira toujours que Direct Rendering : No ..... (Xgl est un client qui utilise ton serveur X et son direct rendering ... et empeche toute autre application de l'utiliser !)

D'ailleurs, si ton Xgl se lance, c'est que le Direct Rendering tourne sur ta machine ! (sinon, le bouzin ne tourne pas)

----------

## RickyLoad

Re

Donc c'est normal que j'ai cette ligne ?? pourtant j'ai pas l'impression qu'elle etait là auparavant !

==> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0". 

Sinon le glxgears te parait pas un peu faible 

```

rickyload@Gentoo ~ $ glxgears

Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".

6780 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1354.787 FPS

6680 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1330.798 FPS

7620 frames in 5.1 seconds = 1502.019 FPS

7320 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1458.138 FPS

7660 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1524.278 FPS

7503 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1489.082 FPS

rickyload@Gentoo ~ $ 

```

Merci pour vos réponses   :Smile: 

----------

## loopx

Il ne faut jamais se fier à glxgears   :Wink: 

----------

## YetiBarBar

 *loopx wrote:*   

> Il ne faut jamais se fier à glxgears  

 

glxgears n'a pas tort ... mais il ne faut jamais utiliser Xgl ....

ATI nous a promis le support de AIGLX pour dans quelques jours ....

----------

## El_Goretto

 *YetiBarBar wrote:*   

> ATI nous a promis le support de AIGLX pour dans quelques jours ....

 

Hum, le support est censé être pour la version 8.42. On se calme, la 8.41 est toute fraîche  :Smile: 

----------

